# 57 lb Power Bill



## four20 (Jul 1, 2016)

Well Last weekend I and the wife worked our butts off. We were giving 1 lb of PP for a donation of 10 dollars to help pay a power bill for someone in the community who was injured on the job.

We started with 57 lb of pork butts.













IMG_2550.JPG



__ four20
__ Jul 1, 2016






They were rubbed with my "Lays BBQ Rub" Then placed in a cooler with a tray of ice and salt to keep them nice and cold for 8 hrs.

I put them on the smoker at 10:00 am Saturday morning at about 235 f. I cooked them on the vertical 42 inch gasser. Yet My pics taken of the smoke did not stay on my phone. They cooked until they hit an IT of 200-205f. The last two came off the smoker right about 9:00 am Sunday morning.

They were then loaded into a cooler to rest. We started pulling around 11:30 am. The meat was treated with the rub lightly and my finishing sauce.













IMG_2551.JPG



__ four20
__ Jul 1, 2016






We wound up with a very good product finishing out at 29 lb. I then broke out my scales, and weighed up the meat in 1 lb batches which were packaged in 20 oz cups with lids. The cups and lids were donated from a local pizzeria.

Even after being turned down by our local church we still raised about 325.00 in donations. After taking out the cost of meat, spices, sauce and fuel we put 230.00 dollars in his pocket. This paid his power bill and most of his water bill.

Community in action !! Even without the help of the church our community is stronger than it was. It was a success for us all. Yet it has taken it toll on the church. Their leadership needs to be replaced, and people in our community are now demanding for it. One of the deacons i was told voted no actually bought 2 lb of meat, and stated he knew nothing about it. He then asked if I would do a similar event for the church for a 7 yr old boy who was burned badly. I am not sure I can say yes. 

Strong communities have fewer drug and crime related problems. Strong communities take care of all around them, not just who they want to help.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 1, 2016)

Did you question the deacon face to face about his/her vote...   If the vote was no, I would request he promote the PP sale and do 500#'s ...   and get the meat wholesale or donated.... 

Note the meat donations and the PP donations... and help the child...

Smoker not big enough....  get a new smoker donated....


----------



## four20 (Jul 1, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> Did you question the deacon face to face about his/her vote...   If the vote was no, I would request he promote the PP sale and do 500#'s ...   and get the meat wholesale or donated....
> 
> Note the meat donations and the PP donations... and help the child...
> 
> Smoker not big enough....  get a new smoker donated....


Yes I confronted him about it as i was going door to door asking for donations. He stated he was never contacted about it.

I am reluctant to help with an event for the boy even tho I want to, and would if held at another church. Again I will always state that all should be helped when needed. Not pick and choose because its a certain family or because it will get some press coverage.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 2, 2016)

It was very nice of you to do this!

BTW the PP looks fantastic!

Points!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 2, 2016)

F20, Nice gesture from you and your wife !


----------



## sauced (Jul 14, 2016)

Very nice of you to do that!!! That PP looked delicious!

As for the other child......really ask yourself, do you want to help the child, or "get back" at the church for not helping you?

It was not the childs fault......but that is for you to decide.

Anyway....I tip my hat to you for your helping out a neighbor in need!!!

Points!!


----------



## pitbulmom (Jul 14, 2016)

Such a beautiful action of helping!

You not only get Points from me, but I'm sure if God were to weigh in, He would give you a points too! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Pray about the little boy, I am sure God will let you know what to do. I myself, would contact a few Churches in the Community and see if they will work together to make the fundraiser for the boy come to fruition. 

Kindness is always rewarded!


----------

